# Fish Pics



## Leibs16 (Apr 2, 2008)

I havnt posted any of my fish in awhile. Just wanted to update you guys. I've been fishing a new spot on the nesham and managed this carp and this narmer out of there. Thanks Jake for the inspiration! Dave you stink! Joe welcome aboard.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

Great pics, Thanks for posting.

Who will be named Carp king this year...........


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW, very nice!!!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 2, 2008)

nice carp


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice carp. I was expecting a call to hear about how you made out that day, but you didn't, so i figured you caught nothing. How was the fight?


----------



## shamoo (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice Carp my friend, they are one heck of a fighting fish, that crick can be pretty decent at times.


----------



## mtnman (Apr 2, 2008)

nice fish dude. good job!


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice catch leibs. Any weight on that carp?


----------



## Leibs16 (Apr 2, 2008)

I didnt weight it but it had a fat belly. Jake, The fight was great, I caught it on a trout rod! It was awesome. I went to the same hole today and got skunked. Mr. Fish I could use some pointers on these things. I've been chumming corn when I go and I've fished about three times and only caught that one. Hopefully the bite will heat up as the temp does.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't bait till at least May, unless the water temp hits 60, 65, by then. I only baited most recently because I'm fishing a wide open river. No need for that if you can spot them in that creek. The carp still ain't moving around much, and with the cooler water temps they need very little food. You could possibly be overfeeding them, or giving them just enough to not bother with the hooked food. Maybe you can try stalking them. I mean spotting them, dropping your bait in front of them, and then maybe throwing a small sampling of sweet corn to intice some feeding.


----------



## Leibs16 (Apr 2, 2008)

Good advice Mr. Fish. The only reason I caught that one was cause I saw it surface and then casted right at it. I guess they arent moving around that much. That makes me feel better though cause Im hoping this spot will really produce when it gets warmer. That carp put up a great fight! I thought I was just spooking them but maybe they just arent active.


----------

